# Question about repairing laminate on skis



## iSki (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm wondering if the top laminate layer on a pair of 2006 Racetigers can be repaired. The bases and edges are in good condition and my son loves the skis. We ski Cannon and will probably be staying in Lincoln. If anyone knows of a shop in the area that does this kind of work please let me know. Thanks in advance


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 24, 2010)

Check Sport Thoma in N Lincoln or see Johnny Mac at Lahouts in Lincoln.


----------



## iSki (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks. I now have another excuse to go shopping for ski gear.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 24, 2010)

iSki said:


> I'm wondering if the top laminate layer on a pair of 2006 Racetigers can be repaired. The bases and edges are in good condition and my son loves the skis. We ski Cannon and will probably be staying in Lincoln. If anyone knows of a shop in the area that does this kind of work please let me know. Thanks in advance


 
I have used silicone to glue the top sheet laminate back into place. Is it the comestic topsheet only?


----------



## iSki (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes its probably the top sheet. I'll take some pics and post 2 night.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 24, 2010)

Puck it said:


> I have used silicone to glue the top sheet laminate back into place. Is it the comestic topsheet only?


Loctite Hysol's good stuff, but not really readily available for consumers. I'd go with Gorilla Glue, or another polyurethane adhesive.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 24, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Loctite Hysol's good stuff, but not really readily available for consumers. I'd go with Gorilla Glue, or another polyurethane adhesive.


 
Do not use.  These expand.  They are not flexible at low temps.  Silicone will remain flexible down to -40F.  It has good adhesion and is water proof.


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 24, 2010)

i used a flexible 2 part epoxy to repair my son's skis


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 25, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> i used a flexible 2 part epoxy to repair my son's skis



Thats what we use in the shop.


----------

